# Diagnosis for prescription refill



## PennyG (Oct 18, 2013)

Provider refills a prescription, but the visit is not related to the chronic condition the prescription is for and the provider does not address the chronic condition, you would not include the diagnosis code related to the chronic condition, correct?  I am having issues with one of my providers stating we can code the chronic condition and I do not believe that is correct.


----------



## jbrightw (Oct 21, 2013)

If the patient comes for just to refill the medications (OTC drugs), then how can those chronic conditions be coded unless doing any work up for that?

Brightwin


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 21, 2013)

This coded with V codes.. You can use the V code for prescription refills and or the codes for therapeutic drug monitoring and long term drug use codes.  The code for prescription refills is first only allowed.


----------

